# Forum > Comics > Webcomics >  Dan and Mab's Furry Adventure V: OotS Sticker Pack Giveaway

## Anarchic Fox

Link to the comic.

First, I'll explain the subtitle. I've got two sticker packs from the Order of the Stick Kickstarter, unpeeled and in good condition. I'm also trying to shed possessions after a move. I will give these stickers to the first two people to read DMFA start to back and then write their detailed impressions in this thread, provided you pay for postage. (Sorry, if you've already read the comic you're disqualified.) If it looks like a close contest I'll go with whomever has the most forum seniority.

Dan and Mab's Furry Adventure, like many other webcomics (Sluggy Freelance, SSDD, Penny Arcade, Housepets, for instance), started out as a crudely drawn gag-a-day affair, but developed into a rich tapestry with professional-quality artwork. (The artist makes her living off of art, nowadays.) It's a furry story originating in what is arguably the longest-running graphical MMO, Furcadia, borrowing this game's aesthetic choices (namely its array of avatar types) and gradually building an entire mythos around them. The story is a light-hearted, character-driven, bantering affair whose main story threads are nonetheless stark and impactful, and it treats its early gag-driven decisions as firm canon, eventually deriving weighty consequences from stuff that started as a day's joke.

A beloved character recently reappeared after a long (plot-justified) disappearance, one of the titular characters has finally learned something new about his father for the first time in the entire comic, and I'm damned if I remember which dragon it is that the beneficent super-succubus of joy just name-dropped. I'll save further plot discussion for if anyone takes me up on my bribe.  :Small Big Grin: 

Previous threads: 
DMFA I 
DMFA II: 9 years later, full plot ahead 
DMFA III: 45 days is too short of a timeout
DMFA IV: Hey, I like the comic too

----------


## Kantaki

"No monologing" is probably a good rule, yes.
And a interesting look at demon society.

Still amused by everyone shipping Aliph and the head of the city guard.
I can see where they're coming from.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

Yeah, "sinister overlord trying his best to be a good father figure" remains a potent comedic formula. It also makes sense that the demonic reputation is largely bluster.

To clarify the sticker thing: no, I don't consider stickers an adequate reward for the hours and hours it would take to read this story. Rather, I think that enjoying the story (if it strikes your fancy) would be adequate reward, with the stickers just an incentive to give it a try.

----------


## TaiLiu

Oh, wow, you must be a huge fan of the comic! I've read a couple of comic strips here and there, mostly cuz I read the comic written by Amber's husband. But no DMFA comic has really gripped me.

As for getting rid of the stickers: have you thought about giving them away to kids or a teacher or something?

----------


## Anarchic Fox

Nature of Nature's Art remains my favorite, but this one is up near the top of the list. 

I think the sticker packs have extra value for OotS enthusiasts, so I already had ideas of giving them away here on the forum. Since I also wanted to start a new Dan and Mab thread, I decided to combine the two ideas. It didn't gain any traction, though, so at some point I'll go back to the original idea of a no-strings-attached giveaway.

----------


## TaiLiu

> Nature of Nature's Art remains my favorite, but this one is up near the top of the list. 
> 
> I think the sticker packs have extra value for OotS enthusiasts, so I already had ideas of giving them away here on the forum. Since I also wanted to start a new Dan and Mab thread, I decided to combine the two ideas. It didn't gain any traction, though, so at some point I'll go back to the original idea of a no-strings-attached giveaway.


Oh, okay. Well, I hope the thread gets more people and you're able to give away the stickers the way you want.

It's kinda funny how interests work. I really dunno why DMFA doesn't appeal to me. Maybe I'm developing a preference for shorter works that don't require deep archive dives.

----------


## Anarchic Fox

> Oh, okay. Well, I hope the thread gets more people and you're able to give away the stickers the way you want.
> 
> It's kinda funny how interests work. I really dunno why DMFA doesn't appeal to me. Maybe I'm developing a preference for shorter works that don't require deep archive dives.


At this point, I'll give the stickers to anyone who stops by the thread.

I think even the best webcomics have a niche appeal, and it can be difficult to explain exactly what makes you bounce off one, or grow attached to one. But yeah, it would be kinda nice if fewer of them had a decade-plus archive to consume before you can start discussing them.

----------


## TaiLiu

> At this point, I'll give the stickers to anyone who stops by the thread.


You should add "FREE EXCLUSIVE OOTS STICKERS" to the thread title.  :Small Tongue: 




> I think even the best webcomics have a niche appeal, and it can be difficult to explain exactly what makes you bounce off one, or grow attached to one. But yeah, it would be kinda nice if fewer of them had a decade-plus archive to consume before you can start discussing them.


Right, absolutely. Like, I've been re-reading bits of _Housepets_, which luckily has archives organized by storyline. That makes it way easier to re-read. _DMFA_ does, too, but since I've never read it, that's not helpful to me.

----------


## Rakaydos

I need to figure out exactly how far back I am when I lost track of the comic. It's happened several times when I catch up with current release, and the "current storyline" is basically half the comic's run at this point, looking at comic numbers.

Edit: Ok, I'm only about 180-150 comics behind.

----------


## Anarchic Fox

> I need to figure out exactly how far back I am when I lost track of the comic. It's happened several times when I catch up with current release, and the "current storyline" is basically half the comic's run at this point, looking at comic numbers.
> 
> Edit: Ok, I'm only about 180-150 comics behind.


Yeah, the author has fallen way behind in maintaining the Archive page. Those are a great resource to have in such a long story, particularly if there are chapter summaries, but (as we see here) they require maintenance.




> Right, absolutely. Like, I've been re-reading bits of _Housepets_, which luckily has archives organized by storyline. That makes it way easier to re-read. _DMFA_ does, too, but since I've never read it, that's not helpful to me.


Oh, Housepets! I follow that one too, and it looks like it's close to wrapping up. What do you think of it? I think the humor is sharp, and more importantly empathetic; one thing I hate in stories is when they have "punching bag" characters, which this one doesn't (after its early arcs, at least). But its sometimes veers into being flippant, and its deity characters never come across as anything more than human. Also, the overall tone is so comedic that there's no tension in the ongoing plot, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.

----------


## Kantaki

"Have you lived a good life?" :Small Big Grin: 
The old man took it remarkably well*, but I can see how it would give the wrong impression.

*I'd probably have fainted. :Small Amused:

----------


## TaiLiu

> Oh, Housepets! I follow that one too, and it looks like it's close to wrapping up. What do you think of it? I think the humor is sharp, and more importantly empathetic; one thing I hate in stories is when they have "punching bag" characters, which this one doesn't (after its early arcs, at least). But its sometimes veers into being flippant, and its deity characters never come across as anything more than human. Also, the overall tone is so comedic that there's no tension in the ongoing plot, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


Oh, I didn't know it was close to wrapping up. I can see that.

I'm not sure I have any special insight about it. I like reading it, especially the later chapters. That's mostly it. You have a better grasp of what's happening than me.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

> "Have you lived a good life?"
> The old man took it remarkably well*, but I can see how it would give the wrong impression.
> 
> *I'd probably have fainted.


Yeah, that's my favorite punchline from this scene. Also, the preceding few comics illustrate one of the comic's strengths: the plot requires long conversations, but instead of walls of text you have dynamic compositions that express every change in mood and tone as the conversation progresses. The downside being that it must take a bunch of work!




> Oh, I didn't know it was close to wrapping up. I can see that.
> 
> I'm not sure I have any special insight about it. I like reading it, especially the later chapters. That's mostly it. You have a better grasp of what's happening than me.


Oh well! If only my ability to analyze webcomics was matched by an ability to successfully strike up conversations about them. I think I'm zero for five now.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## TaiLiu

> Oh well! If only my ability to analyze webcomics was matched by an ability to successfully strike up conversations about them. I think I'm zero for five now.


If it helps, it's partly my fault. I don't think I'm very good at conversations.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Rakaydos

Having caught back up, I've started a reread.

It's amusing that, of the "things people do to make their comic more popular" comedy arc, I think pretty much all of them end up happening, loosely speaking.

----------


## Rakaydos



----------


## Anarchic Fox

> If it helps, it's partly my fault. I don't think I'm very good at conversations.


You replied to multiple of my posts, which I really appreciate! One of those replies got me interested in Gray Folie's work, so it was quite valuable.




> Having caught back up, I've started a reread.


I think I'll do the same once I've caught up with Nodwick and Nine to Nine (occasional nudity in the latter). I started following DMFA super early in its life (around the time the incubus plot started), but I've never reread it.

----------


## TaiLiu

> 


This is funny.




> You replied to multiple of my posts, which I really appreciate! One of those replies got me interested in Gray Folie's work, so it was quite valuable.


Oh yay! Glad we both benefited from our exchanges.

----------


## Rakaydos

When you think about it, this is secretly genius.

http://www.missmab.com/Comics/Vol_1207.php

It's a dead serious justification of comedic overreaction, covering a significant portion of the cast. (Dan, Abel, Dan's mom, Arianna, Falina...)

----------


## Rakaydos

http://www.missmab.com/Comics/Vol_1802.php

This comic reminded me... the guy of dubious cannocity being dragged off is in his own comic that references the DMFA world, I didnt see any link to that comic, but... dredging my memory, I got lucky and found it first try.

http://project-future.xepher.net/strip.php?strip=70

A few of the other characters from that comic also have cameo roles at SAIA.

----------


## Kantaki

Regina's take on the meaning of life is a good one.
 :Small Big Grin: "Growing old and eating stinky fruit" :Small Big Grin: 

Of course Aliph's point is a bit more all-encompassing, but she's on a good start.
Of course the important bit is what happens while you "grow old and eat stinky fruit", everything you experience, everything you do. 
All the little things that fill your days until some grim reaper lookalike interviews you about them. :Small Amused: 

The meaning of life is life. :Small Tongue:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

> When you think about it, this is secretly genius.
> 
> http://www.missmab.com/Comics/Vol_1207.php
> 
> It's a dead serious justification of comedic overreaction, covering a significant portion of the cast. (Dan, Abel, Dan's mom, Arianna, Falina...)


Yep! Also a nice license to make most of the cubi characters flamboyant and dramatic. Something similar may also apply to demons, which covers another huge chunk of the cast.




> http://www.missmab.com/Comics/Vol_1802.php
> 
> This comic reminded me... the guy of dubious cannocity being dragged off is in his own comic that references the DMFA world, I didnt see any link to that comic, but... dredging my memory, I got lucky and found it first try. A few of the other characters from that comic also have cameo roles at SAIA.


Yeah, the other one that comes to mind is the incubus wolf who was making a film documentary. I did read a bit of the fancomic, but it never quite held my interest.




> Of course Aliph's point is a bit more all-encompassing, but she's on a good start.
> Of course the important bit is what happens while you "grow old and eat stinky fruit", everything you experience, everything you do. 
> All the little things that fill your days until some grim reaper lookalike interviews you about them.
> 
> The meaning of life is life.


Yeah, I think that's where he's headed. Not sure how this squares with his desire to re-kill the entire undead demographic, mind you.

----------


## Rakaydos

> Yeah, the other one that comes to mind is the incubus wolf who was making a film documentary. I did read a bit of the fancomic, but it never quite held my interest.


There's a third cameo from that comic, but it took me forever to find: http://www.missmab.com/Comics/Vol_1286.php

----------


## Rakaydos

Welp, most recent issue, the suprise attacker is the adventurer from earlier: http://www.missmab.com/Comics/Vol_2057.php

----------


## Kantaki

As far as ways of living go sneak attacking Aliph Soulstealer/ people under his protection strikes me as a distinctly stupid one.
Kinda counterproductive on the living part if you ask me.

Oh well, we might see a repeat of the legendary Skipper feat. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

Cliffhanger aside... the last couple comics have done a nice bit of additional worldbuilding. 

Beyond that, reading the latest "Rant O'Update" is the first I've learned that Amber has another job doing manual labor, despite Patreon and commissions. She's another one for my list of talented and disciplined artists held back by their finances.

----------


## Anarchic Fox

Do I have the ability to bump this thread without adding content, with only two new comics over the past month? Yes, I do.

----------

